# Terrible Diaper Rash from Poops - Please Help



## srlpenny (Jun 22, 2005)

We are relatively new to CDing, using BumGenius (2.0s) with our 15m old dd.
She has gotten a TERRIBLE diaper rash that we can't seem to shake. It started directly after a poopy diaper which she woke up with, so who knows when she actually went and how long she was sitting in it.
We were using the Aveeno diaper cream, then switched to Triple Paste and had it almost cleared up and then she did it again last night, and now I feel like we are back to square one again.
We are changing her often (about every hour-1.5 hours now), letting her go diaper free when we can, using the Triple Paste. I don't think its yeast or detergent because of the direct correlation to the dirty diapers and the rash.
Any advice to offer..aside from begging her not to poop overnight ;-)


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think babies/toddlers actually poop or pee in their sleep...but we do EC and people who do EC always say that. I know mine doesn't poop/pee in his sleep ever. I would suggest figuring out exactly when she is pooping and change her then. Unrefined shea butter worked well for us for diaper rash when he was a newborn.


----------



## TrippyLongstocking (Feb 27, 2007)

are you nursing? if so then use your milk and the rash should clear right up!
it could be a yeast infection though..in that case with my daughter i used acidophilus capsules opened up and mixed into a paste with nice spring water...
the breast milk for rash really kicks butt though!








Hoping you have a nice owie free bum on your hands again by tomorrow







)


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

What is she eating? Mine has same issues and I can trace it to what she is eating. Seems that tropical fruits, like mango and pineapple, are doing it to my 8 mos old.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delphiniumpansy* 
What is she eating? Mine has same issues and I can trace it to what she is eating. Seems that tropical fruits, like mango and pineapple, are doing it to my 8 mos old.

Yep, us too! DS gets a terrible rash if he eats too much pineapple (we're talking blisters and bleeding). I was getting so frustrated, and then I figured it out. Citrus can really cause those red rashes, and in some types of cloth, the urine just sits against the skin. For us, the only thing that worked was a LOT of nekkey time, and disposables at night until the rash was healed.


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

citrus friuts can deffinately be a culprit! dd used to poo in her sleep and not wake up from it, so we dealt with this a few time when she was younger. i used burts and did the dipe free time as much as possible. i found that when she was teething she was pooping more as well. i would take out foods that might cause a person to poo more until the rash is gone. HTH


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

This is wild reading this, because i just figured out that citrus was causing a rash whenever my son was pooping too. We stopped oranges and orange juice, and it is completely gone. I was about to stop dairy too, I'm glad we didn't have to.


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

Try no diaper when ever possible, and cornstarch during the day. Then put Northern Essence Diaper Salve on a completely dry bum before bed. This has never failed me.


----------



## ari's mama (Mar 13, 2006)

hair dryer. it's never failed me, no matter how much i kept them naked or changed them every time they went and slathered their cute little butts with every kind of cream , a hair dryer, mine has a warm setting and i put it on low and keep my hand right in there to make sure it's not too hot, use it every time you clean them. it's amazing.


----------



## srlpenny (Jun 22, 2005)

Just in case anyone is checking back I think I might have figured it out, although we'll see.
She LOVES Bananas and will usually eat at least one each day when we have them in the house, but I didn't get any for a couple of weeks and her stools got A LOT looser.
We got bananas at the store and she ate some, firmed her poop right up, and she stopped pooping at night. It's only been a few days, but I'm hopeful that we'll finally be able to shake it now








Shaunda


----------



## anya_and_yessenia (May 21, 2005)

Is your LO teething? That can provoke more frequent and "aggressive to skin" poops!

I don't know how accecible Weleda creams are to you, but they worked great for us!
Anya.


----------



## jamiew (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd recommend greasing her up real good with A&D before bed, so if she gets messy at night, it won't touch her skin.

I feel for ya' though, our daughter just had diarrhea after a flu for a week and her little bum was so red! We use Burts Bees zinc diaper ointment, it works real well.


----------



## sacredforest (Feb 18, 2008)

Definitely sounds like food sensitivities, even if you used disposable diapers the poop would get on the skin. Try elimination, dairy, soy, citrus even garlic could be the culprit. If you are nursing this must be eliminated in your diet as well! Read labels carefully, dairy is in a lot of foods. Don't put your breast milk on the rash, if the cause is food sensitivities it could make it worse. Put a real thick layer of the ointment you are using during every diaper change.


----------

